# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Aftermarket leather seats for new cars?

## old okie

Anyone ever have leather applied to the car seats after purchasing a new car?  A dealer said they could have it done, had had it done "many times", and have a 36-mo. guarantee on the work by a reputable company.  They offered to provide names & phone numbers of "satisfied customers" and allow us to go see the work the business does.  Sounds like the solution to avoiding buying a "package" we don't want on the car, when we would like to have leather seats.  The cost is MUCH less than the "package" cost, but it sounds a bit risky.

Any input would be welcome.  

Thanks!

----------


## rondvu

When I purchased my 2001 Toyota Tundra brand new it had after market leather. I guess the person who ordered it much have changed their mind on the truck. I have had no problem with the quality or workmanship. Still looks great nine years later.

----------


## metro

Go with Katzkins

http://www.katzkin.com/main.html

----------


## andimthomas

I got my new 2009 Toyota Camry with aftermarket leather as part of a 'Platinum' package the dealer put on a few cars. It looks and feels fine. I have no problem with them.

----------


## old okie

Thank you to those who answered.  We went with cloth seats afterall and are happy with them.

----------


## BradR

A lot of times the aftermarket leather is higher quality than the factory equipment.

----------


## metro

Yeah, never go with any factory added accessories, overpriced and cheaper quality.

----------

